# Weird Tongue?



## kittycat17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Noticed one of my hatchlings has the coolest tongue!!!! 
Anyone else got something weird??







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 10, 2017)

I want him


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

princessparrot said:


> I want him



He's cool hey, unfortunately I'm going to be holding onto him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> He's cool hey, unfortunately I'm going to be holding onto him



don't blame you


----------



## Wally (Feb 11, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Anyone else got something weird??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My neighbours are weird. Does that count?


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wally said:


> My neighbours are weird. Does that count?



Only slightly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wally said:


> My neighbours are weird. Does that count?


only if they're reptiles


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 11, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Noticed one of my hatchlings has the coolest tongue!!!!
> Anyone else got something weird??
> 
> 
> ...


looking at that pic you can see how short the tail is,so cute.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 11, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> looking at that pic you can see how short the tail is,so cute.



Oh the tail was curled under the paper towel 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

